# We played a show with a very special guest.



## ZXIIIT (Nov 8, 2010)

We invited a special guest to help us debut our new song, Dead Body Pinata.


----------



## JamesM (Nov 8, 2010)

I was almost afraid the guy in the skirt was going to fuck Justin Bieber. Glad he didn't.

Great song though.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 8, 2010)

The Armada said:


> I was almost afraid the guy in the skirt was going to fuck Justin Bieber. Glad he didn't.
> 
> Great song though.




It was a all ages show at a sports park, we could not cuss or do anything "obscene" but it was fun.


----------



## rectifryer (Nov 8, 2010)

Are your drums samples? Just wondering, I didnt see a drummer.


----------



## Varcolac (Nov 9, 2010)

ZOMB13 said:


> It was a all ages show at a sports park, we could not cuss or do anything "obscene" but it was fun.



You wear a dildo gas-mask and they asked you not to do anything "obscene"?


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 9, 2010)

rectifryer said:


> Are your drums samples? Just wondering, I didnt see a drummer.



We do our drums in Reason, so our drummer is a machine 



Varcolac said:


> You wear a dildo gas-mask and they asked you not to do anything "obscene"?



I put it on right before we went on, as a surprise


----------

